# First Look: Hip Hop Creator by Realitone



## donbodin (Jul 11, 2019)

Two years in the making, Realitone’s Hip Hop Creator has been released with some very impressive functionality and a massive and surprisingly diverse sample set. If you are looking for an all-in-one Hip Hop workstation . . . your dreams have been fulfilled. Thoughts, demos and links: http://bit.ly/2NOLjlJ 





Hip Hop Creator is available from Realitone:http://bit.ly/2Ksu5b7


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 12, 2019)

I like this video a lot, mostly because it's a totally different direction than my walkthrough video, so it shows a lot of what I didn't show. In fact, when I started watching this, my first thought was, _"Whoa, that tempo is way too fast for hip hop!"_, but then it reminded me that even though it has "Hip Hop" in the name, I had actually designed the instrument for other styles, too. Heck, there's even a section I labeled "House Organs."


----------



## imagegod (Jul 12, 2019)

If anyone's interested, here are some thoughts on the software:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...-by-realitone-mike-greene.83090/#post-4402573


----------

